# Need help identifying a Randall M1911 and WIW?



## A34 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

I am new to the forum. I'm hoping you can help answer a few questions. I just picked up a Randall .45 ACP yesterday. It says Service Model - C and is S/N: 02049B. Can anyone tell me more about it, like build date, model number, etc? What is it worth on today's market? It needs a good cleaning and the Stainless has a few nicks. 


Thanks !!

A34 
:smt1099


----------

